# What are "Spare Rib Tips?"



## aruzinsky

Moo & Oink, $0.89/lb.


----------



## Michael in FtW

You have two basic sets of ribs ... one set is the back ribs (where the tenderloin is) - this is where beef rib roasts (usually thought of as Prime Rib) comes from. Cut from them horizontally a little lower down you have the "spare ribs" ... which is what you get when you go to a BBQ joint and get a platter of ribs. When the spare ribs are trimmed up - the portion of the end of the ribs and the brisket - that is the spare rib tips. If the bone is removed, you might also see this labeled as "beef tips".


----------



## aruzinsky

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> You have two basic sets of ribs ... one set is the back ribs (where the tenderloin is) - this is where beef rib roasts (usually thought of as Prime Rib) comes from. Cut from them horizontally a little lower down you have the "spare ribs" ... which is what you get when you go to a BBQ joint and get a platter of ribs. When the spare ribs are trimmed up - the portion of the end of the ribs and the brisket - that is the spare rib tips. If the bone is removed, you might also see this labeled as "beef tips".


Thank you. Outside Texas, just "ribs" are pork, not beef.  Is "the portion of the end of the ribs and the brisket" near the small end of the slab or is it the side of the slab where the bones turn into tendons?  I ask because "Saint Louise Cut" spare ribs have this part removed and I  wonder what is done with that part.


----------



## buckytom

aruzinsky, most chinese food places near me make them, the spare rib tips by marinating them in that secret red asian bbq stuff and then deep frying them. served with fried rice they're really good, especially with hot sauce.


----------



## Raine

spare ribs are the full rack of ribs. St Louis ribs are trimmed spares. The tips are most likely the excess when cutting spares down to St Louis cuts.


----------



## aruzinsky

Rainee said:
			
		

> spare ribs are the full rack of ribs. St Louis ribs are trimmed spares. The tips are most likely the excess when cutting spares down to St Louis cuts.


So, if I hate tendons or cartilage in my meat, then I shouldn't buy this when I go shopping tomorrow?


----------



## buckytom

yes, i wouldn't buy them if you don't like having to chew around the cartiledge. they're a little chunk of meat with a little piece of cartiledge in it, like rainee and michael said, they're from the end of a spare rib.


----------



## Raine

that would probably be a safe bet.


----------



## Raine

why won't the imagine tag work right?


----------



## Raine

dang dang dang


----------



## chiefwms

I think that's what we call "riblits"  it's the trim ends of spare and back ribs as well as the ends of the rib portion of the whol or center cut pork loin.

The stores around here sell them for a little more than you indicated in your post.  Where I work however we just throw them away with the rest of the scraps.
 8)


----------



## Raine

Here is a full rack of spares cut to a St Louis rack.
Rib tips would be on the right.


----------



## Lifter

If you want to throw away those pork "button bones", I think you are missing out on a real treat...note that this works equally well with back ribs and side ribs, so here's a recipe that isn't too much trouble, and is guaranteed to please!

Road House Ribs (Deep Fryer Recipe!)

Pork riblets, cut in the bandsaw to a length of about 1.5 inches, and stripped of the interior layer of tissue that will prevent marination  (get the butcher to do this, I find it tedious!)

Mix together equal parts of lemon juice from concentrate and soya sauce (about 1.5 cups of each), and add a few ounces of garlic juice, mixing well, and set your riblets into this to get thoroughly soaked....it will take a couple hours...

Remove the riblets and salt heavily with "Lowry's Seasoning Salt" (do not substitute!), onion powder and garlic powder until very well crusted...leave sit for 30-40 minutes and drizzle quickly with remains of marinade; repeat the salting...

Heat oil in deep fryer to 450, and drop 2-3 bone segment riblets in (depending on the size of your fryer) never allowing the temp to get below 375...wait for the riblets to float, and once they are floating, remove to a paper towel bed...continue until all riblets are completed...

Serve with lemon wedges...

Theres another method where  you can do it in a roasting pan, but I'll wait for responses...this stuff will really knock your socks off...

Lifter


----------

